# New Music



## musidogtrek (Apr 25, 2012)

I am a composer specializing in advertising and media production. Been a reader of this forum for a while and finally joined. Thanks all! Great discussions. Here is a link to one of our pieces.


----------



## musidogtrek (Apr 25, 2012)

*Thanks for all the views!*

Here is another


----------

